# Benelli or Remington?



## MnPheasantGuy (Dec 31, 2008)

I am saving up for an autoloader and have narrowed it down to two: Benelli M2 or a Remington 11-87 Premier. The Benelli costs twice as much and, from what I have read, is more reliable. The thing is that I like the look of the 11-87 better because it has character. 
Is there that much of a difference between the two? I do a lot of duck/goose hunting in Minnesota and North Dakota in any condition from warm and sunny to raining, sleet and snow. I have read that the 11-87 needs meticulous cleaning, which I am not against at all. I clean my gun just about every time I go out. 
I also do a lot of pheasant and grouse hunting and will deer hunt with the shotgun too. I like the functionality and reliability of the Benelli and the looks of the 11-87. Is it really worth paying twice as much? 
Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

I've shot a 1187 for about 10 years , and have never had any issues with it at all, it has been a very good gun, this last year I purchased a waterfowl 1187 and only used it this past waterfowl season and this years spring turkey season, it too has been a great gun, I still use my old 1187 for upland birds yet, I like the 26" barrel on that gun and it is lighter then the 1187 3.5" waterfowl gun.


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

My brother used to shoot a Remington 1187 religiously and his parents still do. I thought they were very nice, but a bit on the heavy side.
We both shoot Benelli SBEII's now. He did some guiding down in Texas and all the other guides used Benellis because they could shoot them all season without cleaning them.

I think Remington makes a heck of a gun, because I have an 870 as my back-up. For overall use, weight wise and function, for hunting multiple types of game, I really prefer the Benelli. I have the 24" barrel on mine.

If you plan on keeping the gun for a long time, then the price becomes worth it. I had my original Benelli SBEI for 8 years, which means that at $1,150 it came to $144 dollars a year, which isn't unreasonable. I have no problem paying for quality and performance.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

I would go with the benelli also, I also own remingtons. The benelli works under all conditions and performs better dirty.


----------



## Sportin' Woodies (Jun 26, 2006)

and will shoot from 2.75 to 3.5 without having to fart around with your gun in the dark while ducks are landing in the decoys and your buddies are getting impatient with you.

remington for pumps and bolt action rifles
benelli for auto shotguns.


----------



## MnPheasantGuy (Dec 31, 2008)

Benelli seems to be the concensus. It is a hard choice because they are both nice guns. I think I will probably save a little longer to get a Benelli. I do a lot of hunting in crappy weather and my gun gets pretty dirty. I use a Remington 870 express now and it works perfect, but who doesn't want an auto? 
I probably will go with the M2 in Max4 HD. I am not sure if I need the SBEII, but I might go with it because there is not a huge price difference.


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

You might be able to find a used Benelli SBEI for sale. That would be a way to save a little money. I have owned both the SBEI and SBEII. I like them both, but the SBEII has adjustable butt pads, so it works better for me. It was really hard getting rid of my SBEI though, since I had never had any problems with it. 
Go shoulder the Benelli and Remington models you like and see how they fit, but I think you'll find that the Benellis are the lightest and most balanced.


----------



## MnPheasantGuy (Dec 31, 2008)

You are right, Hardsell. The 11-87 shoulders very nicely, but the Benelli is like a dream! I have shot my dad's Beretta's and thought they were the easiest to shoulder until I held my friend's M2. I think I will go with a M2 with a 26" or 28" barrel. Unless the SBEII is that much better? Other than the 3.5" chamber, what else is the advantage over the M2?


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

The only really difference is that the receivers are different between the SBEs and the M2. The M2s have the rounded receiver where it meets the butt stock while the SBE is more rounded. Other than that the operation is the same. 
I do a lot of late season duck and goose hunting, so the 3 1/2 shells are nice. Other than that, I prefer to use the 3 inch shells for everything else. 
I did get my SBEII in 24 inch barrel, because I like to pheasant and grouse hunt as well. When I'm in the heavy brush, the 24" barrel is more maneuverable. 
It's going to depend on what type of hunting you do. I'm a big fan of the SBEs solely on the fact that even though I might not shoot 3 1/2 inch shells a lot, I have that option. With the M2, you have less options. I think it's always better to have the more versatile shotgun.


----------



## T.Mayer (Feb 17, 2009)

if your going to get just a 3" gun then you might as well go with the Benelli Vinchi..i held one for the first time over the weekend and its a very nice gun...now my vote is very partial to the Benelli being that I shoot one...but I can also tell you that as a gun salesman all guns are good and I mean ALL...everyone just has there preference. anyway go with the Benelli...Now I have a question for you...your buying a gun for waterfowl hunting, right??? then why are you buying a deer gun?? waterfowlers shoot 3.5"!!!! end of story get the SBEII


----------



## MnPheasantGuy (Dec 31, 2008)

I guess I use my shotgun from light loads to T's, BBB's (or whats affordable) to slugs for deer. I just shoot rifled slugs through the smooth bore. I have shot woodies to greater Canadians with 3". I guess the SBEII makes more sense because I plan to turkey hunt next spring. 
I will keep my 870 for sure so my son has something to shoot when he is old enough (only 10.5 years to go!). Plus I could use it for deer hunting in the meantime. 
The Vinci is a nice gun, huh? I have only seen it online. Neither Cabela's or Gander Mountain has stocked one yet. I see that it has an improved Inertia Driven System and is lighter, under 7lbs. Some of the reviews say that it looks like a star troopers gun. Is it really that bad? It is hard to believe that Benelli would have a bad/ugly design.


----------



## MnPheasantGuy (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey Todd,
Since you are a gun salesman, I was wondering if I could ask you a question. I have a Browning A-Bolt II .270 WSM that I bought a 3 or so years ago. I bought it for hunting up in northern Minnesota and eventually west river South Dakota with a buddy of mine. I have used it once for hunting and have only shot it 25 times. It has a Nikon ProStaff 3x9 40mm view. It is pretty much brand new still. In getting an auto (probably SBEII), I am thinking of selling the rifle. How much do you think I could get for it? 
If you can't/do not want to answer, I understand. You get paid to be a gun salesman!

Thanks


----------



## T.Mayer (Feb 17, 2009)

Mn
I dont have the gun buyers book anymore but as long as it is in great condition you could probably get 500-700...dont sell it to Gander or anyhting like that, youll get ripped off...look around your area for a gun show and you should be able to get some good cash for it!


----------



## MnPheasantGuy (Dec 31, 2008)

Todd,
Thanks for the advice. I know, Gander is in the biz to rip off the owner to make a profit for themselves. I guess it is the only way to make any money off of them. I'll try the gun show route, there is always one going on somewhere in the Twin Cities. 
Jesse


----------



## the wack stack (Mar 10, 2009)

Just my :2cents: Hands down Benelli I own a SBE and a M1 love them but looked at the new Vinci dont like the look of the way its made or put to gather seems cheap but thats just me.


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

MnPheasantGuy:

I am just curious, is any company in business not to make a profit? 
One might find a better offer at a gun show, but who knows for sure? 
If Gander Mountain offers a price on someone's gun and they are willing to sell that gun for what Gander offered is that ripping that individual off? 
Isn't it true that any product or service is only worth what someone else is willing to pay for it?


----------



## Slimpickins (Jun 9, 2009)

Mn,

The only problem you will find with the Benelli is that it is backbored. If you run slugs through it it may ruin the barrel and new barrels for the Benelli go for around 500. I also think it voids warranty on gun if you shoot slugs through barrel. Only Benelli that is not backbored is the Montefeltro. I also am a gun guy.


----------

